# D.P. Harris find? Need help with date.



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 10, 2010)

Found this bike today and just got it home. My buddy got a tip on some one who had some old bikes and this is what we found. Now I just need to find out what it is. It has a Marrow rear hub D.P. Harris chainring and no head badge, the screw holes for the head badge are on the sides of the head tube and are about 1-7/8" apart. It looks like a Persons saddle and Persons pedals. The rims are 28" they measure 635mm dia. and are clinchers not glue on


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Apr 10, 2010)

I got this Zenith, 26" inch wheels.

I'll check on the headbadge screw spacing, could be a Rollfast, Roamer, Overland...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks a lot like my Rollfast.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes cool Zenith, I have a girls Zenith in green that would go great with that bike.
Adamtinkerer, I think your right that looks alot like the bike I picked up. Its nice to see some frame graphics. Would you have a close up of the head badge?
Another question I have is the rims, I have not seen this type before. They look like clincher rims not glue on style.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, I found the date code on the rear hub it is a C3 does this mean it is a 1913?


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 11, 2010)

C3 is the third quarter of 1933 which feels good for the date of the bike also. The 28" single tube Snyder moto-frames from the early 30's are narrower at the upper fender bridge than the modified version of the frame that was developed for balloon tire fitment. The modified frames entered production probably just after your frame was built and were widened in back to accept the balloon wheels but otherwise very similar. On early Balloon frames the fender bridge was left high to clear optional 28" wheels and a spacer was fitted when the smaller radius balloon fenders were fitted. Snyder models fitted with 28" wheels continued to use the fork your bike uses while balloon equipped frames were fitted with the wider quadriplate crown fork.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2010)

Is there a good chart for dateing the Morrow hubs? So is it 3rd quarter of 32 or 33. I had thought that A=30, B=31, C=32, D=33 and so on. Or does A=31? I had posted some pictures of a early ladies Zenith with a Morrow hub with a date code of E2 should be the second quarter of 35 right?. I just found out there was a date code about a year ago so this is fairly new to me.


----------



## OldRider (Apr 11, 2010)

Rusty, I think what Phil means is that the letter C equals the third quarter of the year, second quarter would be "B", etc...... Nice bike by the way!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sweet, now I'm really confused. Chart anyone?


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 11, 2010)

The letter is the year and A=1931. The number represents the quarter of the year, 1 through 4. C3 represents a hub production date of 1933, third quarter.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 12, 2010)

Got it, I was a bit backwards. Thanks for your help, I've only been into collecting pre 1940's bikes for about a year or two and I would like to make sure I get my facts as straight as possible.


----------



## RMS37 (Apr 12, 2010)

No Problem, it is a very useful dating tool with the caveat that on many bikes, wheels and hubs that appear to be original are not. You also get a lot of people misiterpreting the spoke count/gauge number and telling you their bike is from the 13th month of 1936


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 13, 2010)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Strings-n-Spokes cool Zenith, I have a girls Zenith in green that would go great with that bike.
> Adamtinkerer, I think your right that looks alot like the bike I picked up. Its nice to see some frame graphics. Would you have a close up of the head badge?
> Another question I have is the rims, I have not seen this type before. They look like clincher rims not glue on style.




I don't have a close up, but it's the usual early Rollfast badge, with the red 'bulls eye' surrounded by gold 'buttons'. If you've seen one, you'll know what I'm talking about! Check out Classic Bicycle News' Rollfast book, it has lots of info, old ads, and all of the other badges DP Harris/Snyder used.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok, most of the rust is still in tact and now I just need to build the wheels. Should be ready to ride soon.


----------



## yewhi (Jul 25, 2010)

Great Shop Pic! Clearly wired for sound and I've gotta' love seating and the industrial strength fume hood.  But seriously,  no big screen???

Nice couple of bikes too!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 25, 2010)

It's in the first picture. 1080p projector with 8' diag. screen.


----------



## yewhi (Jul 25, 2010)

Now how did I miss that?  Geez, now I am Jealous.


----------



## Velostigmat (Jul 27, 2010)

You took that projecter down for AD 101 when they made it College Hall didn't you?

(GU class of 2004 here!)


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats a good theory but I actually purchased it from Brigham Young University.


----------

